# Mexico beach fishing with awesome goliath grouper Footage!



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

This video is a mix of a bunch of videos from the week of the 4th of july, make sure to pay special attention towards the end of the spearfishing!:thumbup:
Hope you guys enjoy!!!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

That big bully tried stealing your lunch! GREAT video, looked like an awesome day!


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

was all the fish caught in mexico beach area


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I was waiting for that to happen..! That's what they do


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey thanks guys, and yea all of that is out of mexico beach.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that great video


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Great video!!!! Doesn't help the itch I've had to get a Go Pro.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Great video!!!! Doesn't help the itch I've had to get a Go Pro.:thumbsup:


Go ahead and get it man! Worth every penny that I paid for it! I havent gone a day on the boat with out it, and I have actually been playing around with it attaching to the stabalizer on my bow for hunting :thumbup: I will say one thing though if you get one go ahead and get the GoPro dive housing its deffinitly worth the extra 50$ the quality is 10x better underwater!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

great video, thanks for sharing. i dont dive (or really ever go offshore) and I thought the footage from underneath the weedline was awesome. Not something I get to see everyday.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sweet video. love the big grouper trying tho get an easy lunch!!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

sweet vid. thanks for sharing


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey thanks fellas and Its really amazing what you see under the weedlines that you never see from above!


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Great video.... Looks like you had a great week.
Chris


----------

